# Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only) (moved from ie)



## vanderbo (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

Brol.tv is a Tumblr blog based on the "Redux" theme.
It shows normally in Firefox, Chrome and other browsers.

Unfortunately, the avatar icon in the right bar is duplicated in IExplorer. I spent time trying to resolve this problem without success. I'm not a developer nor Web designer.

Clarification: the problem is the same on all IExplorer versions I tried on several computers (with and without plugins or with different firewalls). Offline, the HTML file behaves the same way. But the original 'Redux' is flawless.

Could somebody help on this?
1


----------



## vanderbo (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only)*

Anyone?
1


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only)*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I am very sorry for the delay in replying to your thread.

What version of IE do you have?


----------



## vanderbo (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only)*

Hi, thanks. This happens with all IE versions I have tried so far. If you check brol.tv you should see it on the right side of the screen. There are two avatars frames. In Firefox and Chrome, the avatar is right.
1


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only)*

Ah yes I see what you mean. Is this your page?


----------



## vanderbo (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Tumblr theme incompatible with IExplorer (only)*

It is my page, yes.
1


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I moved your thread to the design forum.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Vanderbo, and welcome to TSF.

Hopefully you were able to find your thread....

can you provide me a link to your site?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

brol.tv

Thats his site.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems the stylesheet (internal) is calling in the wrong thing....

I didn't think that IF IE could be "7. or 8." maybe that is causing it?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)




----------

